# d800/d700 or d800/d7000



## swoop_ds (Jan 30, 2011)

I currently shoot wedding with a d90 and a d3000 as a backup.  In the next month or so I'll be upgrading my system to something that is more professional.  Here are my current lenses:
18-200 dx vr
50 1.8
150-300 crap lense
35 dx 1.8
18-55 kit lense

This system is less than ideal in my opinion and other than the primes I'm running into trouble in low light if I can't use flash.  I'll run through the lenses so that it frames my actual question:

The lenses that I want to 'end up' with after the upgrade are:
24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8
50 1.8 (likely upgrade to 1.4 in a bit)
35 dx 1.8 (ONLY if I end up using a dx/fx combination)
15-300 (not worth selling)
+ (an ultra-wide angle that I haven't decided on)
+ (another prime if I have a fx/fx combination)

Now, my question is, should I get a d7000 or a d700 to be the backup body to a d800(or whatever it's going to be called)?  I'm going to buy one of these cameras in the next month or so and then purchase the d800 when it comes out.  I've been looking to switch to FX but I've been reading about the d7000 and it sounds like a great camera, and at almost half the price of the d700.  

Any ideas?

-Dave


----------

